# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  technics su v620

## gagastasos

καλησπερα οταν ανοιγω τον ενισχυτη πανω απο το μισο περιπου μου ριχνει το ρελε εξοδου Α+Β ακομη και χωρις ηχεια συνδεμενα το μηχανημα ηταν σε αναμονη στο ρευμα για μεγαλο διαστημα .τι μπορει να φταιει ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## mikemtb73

Ίσως το κύκλωμα προστασίας βλέπει dc  στην έξοδο...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

gagastasos (12-03-21)

----------


## gagastasos

φιλε μου τι ενοεις dc στην εξοδο

----------

